# equity commitment



## Zagrebchanka

Добрый день! прошу помощи. никак не получается красиво сказать вот такую фразу
Company got 50 mln equity commitment from the XX bank


----------



## Maroseika

Добрый день. 
Если вы хотите сказать это по-русски, нужно дать сперва свой вариант перевода. А если по-английски, то это вопрос для English Only.


----------



## Zagrebchanka

Простите, так мне же требуется перевод на русский. И я спрашиваю знатоков, как перевести equity commitment  в этом контексте. И затрудняюсь дать свой вариант, хочу вашего. Спасибо


----------



## Maroseika

Понятно. Но по правилам этого форума сперва следует дать свой вариант перевода:

5. Strict limits on translation and homework help. No proofreading.
These forums respond to specific questions about text. They do not provide free translations. They do not provide proofreading and rewriting of texts. Thus, discussion should center on the word or phrase in the thread title.
Help with schoolwork will be given only if you post your own translation/interpretation first.


----------



## Zagrebchanka

понятно Простите, я новенькая. Хотя я и не перевожу текст для школы, так что не халявщик
Мой вариант, в котором я смысла не понимаю, был бы такой " Компания получила 50 млн обязательств по капиталу от такого -то банка" 
Мне это звучит дико и непонятно


----------



## Maroseika

Equity commitment notes - долговые обязательства под выпуск новых акций (долговые обязательства (обычно банковские), эмитент которых обязуется в течение определенного срока выпустить соответствующее количество обыкновенных или привилегированных акций; погашаются за счет выручки от продажи новых акций; разновидность ценных бумаг с обязательной конвертацией) (Финансовый менеджмент. Новый англо-русский толковый словарь. ).
Так что, я думаю, вот этих вот долговых обязательств банка ХХХ они на 50 миллионов и получили.


----------



## Zagrebchanka

Огромное спасибо. Чрезвычайно полезная информация.


----------



## trblmkr_nj

Maroseika said:


> вот этих вот долговых обязательств банка ХХХ они на 50 миллионов и получили.


 I believe it's other way around: The XX bank agreed to exchange $50M for stake in this Company


----------



## Zagrebchanka

So does it mean that the Company received 50 mln cash in exchange for the stocks? Did I get you right?


----------



## Maroseika

Zagrebchanka said:


> So does it mean that the Company received 50 mln cash in exchange for the stocks? Did I get you right?


Вообще-то, конечно, это было бы логичнее в экономическом смысле, но не вяжется с английской фразой, поскольку нет предлога перед equity. Там есть какой-то текст вокруг, из которого можно было бы уяснить суть дела?


----------



## Zagrebchanka

к сожалению, нет. Это набор фраз-сжатая информация для презентации как раз той компании, которая, вероятно, получила эти средства.


----------



## Maroseika

Попробуйте все-таки спросить на English Only. Это может быть каким-то банковским жаргоном. Тем более, что речь ведь уже идет не о переводе, а о толковании английской фразы.


----------



## rusita preciosa

(sorry I have to write in ENG, I do not have Russian fonts)

trblmkr is right. The bank advances the money to the company against an equity note (or equity commitment). The company now owes the bank, but not money - it owes equity, most often in the form of securities the company will issue in the future. Once the company issues securities, it pays the bank back with a portion of these securities. The bank then owns some of company's equity.

So, the bank lends the company money and issues the equity commitment to the company; the company receives the money and the equity commitment [note]. So the sentence is OK.


----------



## Zagrebchanka

great! Thanks a lot/ It is a wonderful Forum!


----------



## Благо

rusita preciosa said:


> The company now ow*e*s the bank, but not money - it ow*e*s equity, most often in the form of securities the company will issue in the future.



Очень интересное объяснение. Большое спасибо.


----------



## trblmkr_nj

Zagrebchanka said:


> So does it mean that the Company received 50 mln cash in exchange for the stocks?



Yes, it does. Please note that company *does not* have to be publicly traded for it. This is just another way to fund company's growth.


----------



## Zagrebchanka

thanks, you helped a lot
have a nice day!


----------

